# author sent me an ARC... where did it go?



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

an author emailed an ARC to my Amazon generated email for my kindle. I've book looking around "Manage my Kindle" ... etc... and I'm not seeing it. Where would it be?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I would assume that goes to documents. So change the drop down in My account from books to documents. 
Usually if its emailed like that, it should just be on your kindle. The one who's email was used. It sometimes takes a few minutes of time or longer.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Did you add the sender's email address to _*your*_ "Approved Personal Document E-mail List" before the document/ebook was sent to your Kindle address? See Send to Kindle by E-mail for more information. Also, be sure the attachment was one of the supported file types listed.

I hope that helps!


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I did add her as an approved sender. So far nothing has come through so maybe the way it was sent is the stickler.... boo


----------

